#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [遊戲] 可以當狼的PC遊戲! Wolf Quest!

## 影狼

這款遊戲還在開發中
http://www.wolfquest.org
現在已經可以下載了 有單機跟連線功能
本狼已經玩過了 遊戲內容大概還會擴充吧 只能補獵 跟同類搶地盤...(本狼要加入狼群啦~!)

感謝狼王提供下載空間[*]>>>>>>> *點我下載* <<<<<<<
這個版本是 2008 年 2 月 20 日更新的最新版，如有更新版本也會更新上去  :lupe_pleased: 

安裝之後就可以玩囉
大家一起來玩吧!   :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

看了一下戰鬥畫面似乎是屬於回合制的?

第一次看到有遊戲是以狼當主題的，把狼的樣子做的蠻精緻的

不過都是英文的，小巴好多東西都看不懂Orz

----------


## 狼王白牙

真是不敢相信這款遊戲是免費的..
因為他畫質的細緻度超越好幾年前我所看過的商業遊戲

感謝影狼的分享  我也下載來玩玩看
雖然目前只有單機，而且不能存檔，不過將來一定可以組成狼群吧
想要追隨我的現在可以預先報名 (被踢飛

萬一要是作成需要練功越久越強的遊戲，那樂園狼群豈不是要掛在上面   :Mr. Green:  


看到這樣的場景，想不想仰天嚎叫呼喚同伴


我的早餐，不要跑這麼快！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

感謝影狼提供下載

不過在遊戲中要按哪個按鍵才能拍圖勒?

----------


## Red.K熾仔

雖然目前只有單機的，而且遊戲觸發很有限，
但畫面真的很細緻說~

如果這個遊戲的Online版開放之後還是免費的話
小獸一定會跑去玩的XD




> 感謝影狼提供下載
> 
> 不過在遊戲中要按哪個按鍵才能拍圖勒?



最常用的

    按下鍵盤的Print Screen，
回到桌面之後叫出點陣圖再Ctrl+V

----------


## zzz8519

這真是個好東西

等我有空就來下載玩玩。
終於可以把狼的精神放在上面了[合體]

謝謝影狼大的分享

----------


## tsuki.白

看起來真的很不錯耶\\\
設想連線之後會是什麽樣呢? 可以集體出擊?

這種設定對我們這些愛狼者來說真是萌到爆啊

唉...只不過最近都沒有什麽空閑時間來玩  :狐狸哭:  

希望正式版也是免費的吧XD(流口水中(超妄想

----------


## J.C.

一直希望有可以當動物的遊戲 沒想到還真的出了
試玩版的內容有些簡單 尤其是遇到陌生狼之後竟然只能打跑他或是自己逃走
( 我曾跟陌生狼對咬咬到自己掛掉 XD )
希望完整版會有更豐富的內容

操作上來說比較不太順手 動作連貫度不是很完美
捕獵跟吃東西都要點個半天才有反應 也希望以後會改善
音樂倒是很有味道 畫面也還ok 

這個好像是美國一家動物園所贊助的遊戲 如果不是專業遊戲公司做的 能做到這樣水準算是不錯了
總之感謝影狼的分享

----------


## tsume

看起來不錯!!!!! 
謝謝 影狼 分享^^ 
玩過後覺得真得很好玩^^
非常期待正式版~~ 要是免費也一定玩!! 

ps. 可家裡電腦太爛,好lag......

----------


## 白狼 小舞

好玩的遊戲 謝謝分享
不過不好控制~不能隨心所欲

天ㄚ~鹿怎麼那麼難殺ㄚ~
我竟然被獵物玩死了?...  :wuffer_bawl:

----------


## 信犬

在此提供一個資訊：
裡面大概只有一個NPC，玩了好久就只有找到一個
裡面有三種動物：野兔、狐狸、鹿
好殺程度：兔<狐狸<鹿
不過越難殺，吃掉他們時所回復的生命值越多唷！

----------


## TYPHOON

這個遊戲真的做的很寫實
剛剛看了網站上的介紹影片
很多肢體語言都有做出來
而且風景真好XD

----------


## 影狼

> 在此提供一個資訊：
> 裡面大概只有一個NPC，玩了好久就只有找到一個
> 裡面有三種動物：野兔、狐狸、鹿
> 好殺程度：兔<狐狸<鹿
> 不過越難殺，吃掉他們時所回復的生命值越多唷！


那不是狐狸 coyote是郊狼 一種比狼小的犬科動物 長的很像狼

npc位置應該有兩個 而且把一隻打跑之後 過一會兒再回來會換成他的伴侶
但本狼沒有成功把npc都趕跑過....

鹿很難抓 經常被踢被頂就死了... = =


按某個按鈕可以切換成嗅覺模式喔(忘記是那個按鈕)
可以追蹤動物 但是好難操作....

----------


## TYPHOON

> 按某個按鈕可以切換成嗅覺模式喔(忘記是那個按鈕) 
> 可以追蹤動物 但是好難操作....


按"V"就可以切換到黑白的嗅覺模式
真的很難操作XD
所以有時後我會把視野拉到最大
用視覺來搜尋


PS跑了好久都沒遇到npc阿

----------


## a70701111

看起來不錯玩的樣子。
但是在下真後悔沒學好英文……
不然這個遊戲就看的懂，就可以玩了阿。
如果有出中文版，在下一定買XD

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

英文........我勉強....看得懂....
如果有中文版....無論多少錢......無論多艱難
12月出了以後......我一定要買！

謝謝影狼提供這好料！

請問....npc是什麼？
----------------------
安裝不到....怎麼辦啊！
誰能教教我？

----------


## wingwolf

看起來好棒的遊戲！
我一直在尋找一個可以當狼的遊戲呢！
太感謝影狼的推薦了！
如果是網絡遊戲的話，就更好了^^
（可以看到大群狼）

不過……我上不去那個網頁……
一點開就是“該網頁無法顯示”……
好想玩兒…………

----------


## J.C.

該網站被大陸檔掉了 所以位於大陸的版友可能無法連上
請使用*代理伺服器*來連結任何被檔掉的海外網站即可
關於代理伺服器的使用方式與資訊在電腦3c版上有

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

恩，原來是大陸鎖網站的關係阿，解決的方法大概只有開代理或是用那2個軟體了

沒想到之前才解決一次現在又出現同樣情況了Orz

方法會丟在3C那邊需要的再看看吧

----------


## zu0625

下載之後，雖然有點膩，因為NPC也找過N遍了，鹿和跤狼，也是殺好玩的，真希望正式本趕快出來，不知正式版到時要去哪買???

----------


## absol

看起來真的很精緻哪~~~免費遊戲這麼漂亮真是棒>W<~

不過現在沒時間玩呀><.....

有玩的獸們幫我好好享受呀....

----------


## u6ie

請問...獵物倒在地上之後是不是要出現綠色圖示才能吃呀??

那個綠色圖示要怎麼按才會跑出來呢@@??

----------


## zu0625

我也不太清楚，就是在獵物旁換換角度，就跑出來了，希望對你有幫助。

----------


## 狼佐

W是向前跑
滑鼠控制方向
V是切換黑白嗅覺模式
H可以嚎叫
Q是切換走路及跑部
狩獵跟吃東西要調角度直到圖示出現~(不過他好像不會吃郊狼=w=;
有點難控制,不過還不錯玩XD目前只研究出這幾個鍵
要找狼跟鹿可以看左上的那個指針

還有碰到正在吃死鹿的郊狼 去跟他搶XD

----------


## 影狼

連線版本現在已經出啦
不知道各位狼友有沒有去玩呢?
連線模式很像聊天室的房間 但是只能有五隻狼加入...  :Sad:  
本狼還沒連線成功過 另外狼的npc也不見了 總覺得bug很多啦

好像很多獸下載不到厚? 本狼去請狼王提供下載看看

----------


## zzz8519

新板的話感覺玩起來很不順 

隨便一碰就跳到選單[這是bug嗎] 

試了好幾次終於連上去了 

只不過不知道要做什

我想是跟國外或國內有在玩的人連吧

我一進去 裡面的說就跟我說hello

[不過沒玩多久好像就怪怪的了]

----------


## 極冰青狼

謝謝影狼的分享><
也要謝謝狼王大(冰:因為真的點了都不能下載~~點了狼王大的才能
.............

----------


## 信犬

請問...這個遊戲的任務大概是怎樣阿？
有下載過新版本了，但是找不到母狼（色）

----------


## 希望之狼

位啥我的電腦下載完後無法安裝
而且現別的東西(我對英文沒輒
我叫我媽翻譯....好像是

我的電腦沒有_____<--(啥我媽沒說
要重新解壓縮....還是重做一次......可是我是了
好幾次甚至重新開機.......都還是有一樣的問題

----------


## 白狼 小舞

好像是我家網路太慢~連線時一直lag...
控制模式還不錯~還在努力研究中...
我的英文能力果然還要再加強... :P

----------


## xu430030

官方介紹如下：
Learn about wolf ecology by living the life of a wild wolf in Yellowstone National Park. Play alone or with friends in on-line multiplayer missions, explore the wilderness, hunt elk, and encounter stranger wolves in your quest to find a mate. Ultimately, your success will depend on forming a family pack, raising pups, and ensuring the survival of your pack.

The WolfQuest experience goes beyond the game with an active online community where you can discuss the game with other players, chat with wolf biologists, and share artwork and stories about wolves.

Google翻譯(完全看不懂啊！)：
了解狼的生態居住生活的野生狼在美國黃石國家公園。發揮單獨或與朋友在網上多人遊戲任務，探索曠野，狩獵麋鹿，遇到陌生人狼在你的追求，以找到一個伴侶。最終，你的成功將取決於形成了家庭套餐， PUP的提高，並確保生存你的包。

該wolfquest經驗超越了比賽的主動式網上社區，你可以坐下來談遊戲與其他玩家聊天，與狼生物學家，並分享插圖和故事狼。


這是官方的截圖：


主角們，毛色可以自己調整。


狩獵～


多人遊戲。 。


一隻黑色的。 。 。


攻擊！

另外。 。這遊戲具體怎麼玩我到現在也沒搞清楚。 。 (My English is so poor!囧)

----------


## Tanabi

下載完成了。
安裝時候貌似不能選C以外的其它驅動器嗯……
安裝完畢后覺得作為一個免費的公益遊戲，開發得還是很像樣子的。當然樹和草地什麽的貼圖還是沒法和專業的相比……
程序還是有些蟲子存在，比如，選擇寬銀幕模式時登錄新角色會導致決定按鈕無法被單擊到……然後還有就是進入遊戲后一段時間后先是畫面卡住然後我的機器就會藍屏幕當機，顯示的消息翻譯出來是“驅動程式陷入死循環中”。看來還需要等新版本才能玩啊。
在出現藍螢幕之前有限的試玩時間里，發現默認的操作鍵用起來還是有些彆扭。不過，總體感覺還是有自我的風格的。期待黃石公園能繼續開發。
各位前輩如果機器夠好用，也不妨繼續嘗試。小生的Mobility Radeon X300顯示卡質量開到"Good"都會導致幀數下降到15左右……悲慘哎。-w-

----------


## 綠風

> 請問...這個遊戲的任務大概是怎樣阿？
> 有下載過新版本了，但是找不到母狼（色）


目前更新版的單機版只有找伴侶這項任務

過程: 
1.按M叫出地圖
2.尋找狼群活動範圍(印象中好像是紫色圈)
3.看指標上的方位然後朝目標移動
4.當狼的圖示從指標上變成黃色時利用V(嗅覺模式)來追蹤氣味, 以時間遞減方向搜尋(表示距離範圍, 時間小=離對象近)
5.對象狼應該有"Dispersal Male" 或 "Dispersal Female"的名稱且要是異性
6.跟此狼互動直到愛心數滿即可捕獲其心
7.任務完成, 目前沒有下文, 期待下次更新

至於連線部分好笑有點BUG
我這邊的情況是不能完整的打字
字有備吃掉的現象
另外論壇上好像沒有看到這種現象的討串所以不知如何是好...

以上

----------


## 信犬

終於完成色色的任務了！
話說母狼曾經逃跑多次（我承認我不會把妹...）
最後還是成功了（泣）
不過母狼不見了～
應該是還會再更新吧！

----------


## 银狼之吻

的確很好玩，就是有點難控制……按X鍵能夠跳躍。期待聯網版~

----------


## 卡庫爾

今天收到一封郵件說Wolf Quest正式發表了。
那麽之前的版本什麽？公測嗎？

----------


## eistain

這個有比較好玩嗎？...畫面雖然很漂亮
不知道什麼時候才有正版的出現
雖然很期待啦.......有沒有厲害的狼友可以來做款大家一起玩的遊戲咧

----------


## 狼女

呵呵
本狼也玩了一下
好好玩

找到鹿群   跑去追母鹿   可是被公鹿攻擊損了半條血    :wuffer_pissed:  
然後也找到了公狼    可是他咬我...  :wuffer_bawl:  

總之這真是個好玩的遊戲   :wuf_e_howl:

----------


## 阿翔

好玩耶!




> 可是要怎麼吃東西


當有綠色狼頭時按空白鍵， 
生命值全滿的話有可能不吃。
不過翔有些地方不明白喔~  :wuffer_arou:  
獸友們幫幫忙吧~
1.嚎叫（H）有什麼用?
2.如何叫其他狼一起捕獵?
3.可否幾台電腦一起玩呢?

獸友們幫幫忙吧!?
感激不盡~!

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

哇塞~~ 
好酷的狼遊戲唷~~ 
小狐本來想在有空時下載玩玩看
但電腦好像太慢了
老是在卡關 / 3 \
而且小狐不太懂哩
看不懂!!!!!

----------


## 孤寂城市人

奇怪~
我都找不到麋鹿耶!
我唯一看到的麋鹿都躺在地上死了
目前為止只看過野兔、郊狼、熊.....
孤寂時常去偷咬熊，還對他嚎叫宣示自己的獵物，不過熊都會站起來又對孤寂宣示回去 一3一

我都找不到狼群耶~
光走路就找到頭昏 (大概太立體了，有暈車的感覺)
不過要再去挑戰一次    :Surprised:

----------


## 阿翔

按M出地圖，
紫色的圈*（記得有三個）*代表有狼群，
兩個紅色的圈子就代表有鹿群。
到了紫色圈子之後，
請按V字出「狼之嗅覺摸式」，
找尋地上黃色的圓形然後跟隨它，
不久就找到狼了。
到了紅色圈子之後，
請按V字出「狼之嗅覺摸式」，
找尋地上白色一行的圓點然後跟隨它，
不久就找到鹿群了。

----------


## 阿翔

新版的好玩多了！
翔今天剛download了新版，
發現在控制方面是超級的流暢，
舊版的經常不受控制，
但是新版的的只需輕輕一按就可以了！
在動物方面也新增了棕熊，
棕熊經常在死去的馬鹿旁邊出現，
讓你吃不了，
但是只要你不走過去，
牠也不會把你追來吃的，
而且如果是你先在馬鹿旁邊吃的話，
棕熊會等你吃完並離開了牠先會走近來吃喔^^
狼群方面，
如果你找到同伴的話，
它也可以讓你把那隻接受你的狼帶走，
還可以為牠改名和一起獵食呢！
還有就是，
如果你的生命值只有很少，
那麼你的狼就會走路走得很慢，
新版的果然好呢  :Very Happy:

----------


## 魚

昨天剛看到,便下載來玩,
不過因為太晚了,
所以等到今天才玩。

接了第一個quest,
上網看了tutorial,
還是感到有點吃力,
到了好幾個地方還是female(我咬死了兩隻,我以為要殺了他們才...orz)
然後好不容易找到一隻male,卻做不到mate,
後來它再彈一個hint說要dispersal wolf才可以做mate orz...
不斷逃了3次(3隻都是female(在原地生
終於是一隻disperal male了!(感謝!

所以,為什麼他們捕獲那麼強!orz
(我在網上看到他們可以咬住鹿的頸部(前面)
要如何做的呢...?

有沒有狼群可以加入?

----------


## 阿翔

> 接了第一個quest,
> 上網看了tutorial,
> 還是感到有點吃力,
> 到了好幾個地方還是female(我咬死了兩隻,我以為要殺了他們才...orz)
> 然後好不容易找到一隻male,卻做不到mate,
> 後來它再彈一個hint說要dispersal wolf才可以做mate orz...
> 不斷逃了3次(3隻都是female(在原地生
> 終於是一隻disperal male了!(感謝!
> 
> ...


要是不想逃走的話，
咬死他們是絕對可以的啊，
找到male之後，
要先打走牠，
待下一次再回來時見到牠就可以讓牠加入你了。
要是逃走的話可能會讓他們認為你沒用喔。
翔是打死他也不會逃走的，
所以三個有狼的地方也沒有狼敢亂來。
咬住鹿的頸部不難，
首先要找到鹿，
然後把鹿咬得受重傷，
牠就會轉身面對住你的防禦了，
這時繼續撲上去咬，
就可以殺死牠了。
新版的鹿是很難捉的，
建議可以先找一隻狼做你的同伴，
不然的話很容易就會被公鹿撞死或被自己的獵物踢死。
狼群應該是由玩家建立的，
由你去找狼加入。

希望對大大有幫助^^

----------


## 魚

> 要是不想逃走的話，
> 咬死他們是絕對可以的啊，
> 找到male之後，
> 要先打走牠，
> 待下一次再回來時見到牠就可以讓牠加入你了。
> 要是逃走的話可能會讓他們認為你沒用喔。
> 翔是打死他也不會逃走的，
> 所以三個有狼的地方也沒有狼敢亂來。
> 咬住鹿的頸部不難，
> ...


謝謝哦~
因為我之前找的不是dispersal male
所以他不接受(我都沒咬死他
(所有狼我都是先用you're not my family 嚇嚇他
如果他怕的話就放他走(全都怕..orz(可能是之前殺了好幾隻
如果沒有嚇他的選項就直接衝上去咬他,
多咬幾下他就怕了,再放他走

現在有mate了,先叫wyrn,再改了做dusk
鹿有了dusk之後就不難抓了,不過有時候dusk不會走過來吃orz..
(明明就傷了的說)
血被扣剩很少他會自己走xDD

我表達得不好,我是想問這裡有狼群可以讓我加入嗎?
(好像可以join別人的?)

----------


## 則

好可愛

而且遊戲設定是以狼為主

開發中,未來不知道使否能使用其他動物

感覺很好玩

狼的精密度也有,畫面也佳  又是款免費的

真是天上掉下來的禮物

----------


## 阿翔

> 我表達得不好,我是想問這裡有狼群可以讓我加入嗎?
> (好像可以join別人的?)


喔，
原來是翔一直誤解了大大的意思，
對不起哦><
沒錯是可以join別人的，
在遊戲主頁面的第三個按扭就是，
你可以自己成立一個隊，
也可以加入其他玩家的隊伍。
但是加入其他玩家成立之隊伍的話，
是雖然向他拿密碼的，
所以應該只可以和約好了的人一起玩，
好像可以8人同玩，
這個忘記是不是8了…

----------


## 魚

> 喔，
> 原來是翔一直誤解了大大的意思，
> 對不起哦><
> 沒錯是可以join別人的，
> 在遊戲主頁面的第三個按扭就是，
> 你可以自己成立一個隊，
> 也可以加入其他玩家的隊伍。
> 但是加入其他玩家成立之隊伍的話，
> 是雖然向他拿密碼的，
> ...


嗯嗯,
所以想問一下這裡有狼可以一起玩嗎?(毆
那裡應該有很多不認識的人吧...
還是找約好的人一起玩好了...xD

----------


## 阿翔

> 嗯嗯,
> 所以想問一下這裡有狼可以一起玩嗎?(毆
> 那裡應該有很多不認識的人吧...
> 還是找約好的人一起玩好了...xD


要是真的想一起玩的話…
是很麻煩的啊，
首先一定要其中一個玩家建立隊伍，
再為建立的隊伍改名和密碼，
然後就要告訴和大大你約好的同伴你的隊伍名和密碼…
只不過…
要是大大想玩的話，
其實翔也可以和大大玩一會的…*（被毆飛*

----------


## 幻影紅虎

這是什麼遊戲阿
可以把自己變成狼
遇到陌生狼只能臣服跑
那如果碰到兇猛的野獸呢?
不小心喪命的話要怎辦?
我看一定有樂園的狼群想要移居到那吧
建立自己的地盤?

----------


## 阿翔

> 這是什麼遊戲阿
> 可以把自己變成狼
> 遇到陌生狼只能臣服跑
> 那如果碰到兇猛的野獸呢?
> 不小心喪命的話要怎辦?
> 我看一定有樂園的狼群想要移居到那吧
> 建立自己的地盤?


遊戲中只有狼和熊這兩種肉食動物，
郊狼只懂得向沒有狼或熊的馬鹿屍體走過來，
但是一見到狼就會自動走的。
熊可以兩擊之內把你打倒，
但是玩家去追牠們時，
牠們仍然是會驚慌逃跑的，
不過當牠在吃東西時，
只要玩家一不小心走近了一點的話，
就會被熊攻擊。
要是真的那麼不小心死掉了，
還會自動重新來過的，
遊戲的記錄也不會被Delete。

----------


## 迷思

直接殺到官網去吧，這裡
http://www.wolfquest.org/
不過是英文的，請小心點慢慢按。

----------


## 阿翔

> 單機的任務到底是什麼阿~><


任務？
就是獵鹿和找同伴，
以及快快樂樂的生活下去啊~*（？）*

有獸可以告訴翔這個畫面是怎樣出來的嗎？

翔都不懂的說…
—感激不盡~

----------


## 迷思

> 有獸可以告訴翔這個畫面是怎樣出來的嗎？
> 翔都不懂的說…
> —感激不盡~


沒有玩，但是意思大概是:
「嘿!各位，這裡是我們的領土，快離開，這是我的。」

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 想問一下，還有什麽鏈接可以用嗎？……
> 我好想玩……


提供檔案空間如下：
[*]>>>>>>> *點我下載* <<<<<<<

這個版本是 2008 年 7 月 17 日更新的最新版，如有更新版本也會更新上去  :lupe_pleased: 

記得使用續傳軟體, 例如: Flashget , 迅雷, 否則容易因為下載中斷而無法執行

----------


## wingwolf

終於可以玩了  :lupe_laugh:  

畫面做得好棒！
樹木、草、天空、湖水都特別細膩
動物也做得超級真實的
而且動物們的動作也非常地符合他們的習性
像熊偶爾會立起身之類

奔跑的時候開啓嗅覺模式特別有速度感呢^^

不知什麽時候會出再更新版
目前任務只有一個
好希望看到壯觀的野牛群
地圖也希望再大一些
還有陌生狼每次都是出現在同一個地點……


感謝阿影和老大^^

----------


## 阿翔

翔來貼一些圖片了~^^
=====================================================================
追了很久，終於抓到這隻該死的公鹿了！不過翔的小lobo的生命值也…

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





是小Lobo和牠的「女朋友」white的合照~

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





鹿群發現！

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





野兔！美味的點心！

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





兩個頭的死鹿!?其實是兩隻鹿死在同一個地方…

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





小Lobo的記錄~

圖片英文不明的話點我~

    狼名：Lobo
性別：公
經驗值：31503
*（為「女朋友」改名的方格，可不理會）*
力量：13.1
耐力：-4.9 =.="
速度：10.7
遊戲開始時間：05：11：27

馬鹿一共：28
雌鹿：21
公鹿：4
郊狼：23
野兔：55
*（下面不明…）*



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## ichbinm77

嘎阿!!!

玩了很久都抓不到夥伴

他們每一隻被我打跑(還錯殺一隻)

即使名字一樣但是毛色都不同很難判斷是不是同一隻(每隻都滿血)

很困惑要怎樣才能攻略到一隻夥伴

請熟悉這遊戲的狼友來幫我解解惑吧
(我都是打到他快死就按第四個示弱的選項)

選項順序通常代表的意義(視情況而定)
1.立刻逃跑
例:我接受你的暗示(HINT)我會離開...我只是路過(亂翻)
2.攻擊(威嚇)
例:你不是我的家人.我想當首領(BOSS).我是首領!退後(BACK OFF)!.給我離開!(GET GOING)
3.待在原地(等待)
例:我會留下(STAY PUT).(I'LL WAIT AND SEE).趁現在離開!
4.示弱
例:我對你沒有威脅性.我不是首領.我放棄(GIVE IN).(IT'S COOL).放輕鬆

我相信大家英文都很好
但還是多嘴的整理

歡迎狼友補充及改正

----------


## 阿翔

> 有沒有獸可以用中文講一下那網頁在說啥啊？？？


狩噬者大大可以用這個網頁令網頁變成中文^^
http://tw.babelfish.yahoo.com/?t=&fr=
希望對你有幫助~

----------


## lan

好像滿好玩的耶!但是很可惜的.我沒有很多時間可以玩.我只能上網看看網站.遊戲等等~!而且我又不會下載~呵呵 真的.....好可惜~~嗚嗚!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

看起來好像不錯
官網對於遊戲的介紹
也都很詳細
但是
為啥不能下載呢?
敝狼可以看懂英文
但是不能下載....

錯誤的連結?!
官網也是一樣ㄟ......

是FIREFOX的問題?還是防毒軟體的關C?

有獸可以下載嗎? 如果有空 希望可以傳給敝狼玩玩看....

----------


## 柯魯

我下載到嘍   :jcdragon-xd:  
摸了半天我才會抓獵物

誰可以告訴我
其他的狼在哪？  :狐狸疑惑:  
要怎麼找同伴啊？

----------


## 雲紋

目前為止都沒有找過同伴（茶
每次想說和NPC耗耗看好了，沒想到不是不小心打死就是NPC自己先逃了...

基本上玩到現在的心得是如果想要打跑全部的狼，
那就在創角時把強度調到最高，然後在遊戲中以吃食死屍過活。
（追不到獵物...
如果想要享受馳騁快感，那就請放棄強度，
調高速度，第二高調耐力。不然跑一跑就要休息很累。
一樣也請吃死屍和兔子...（咬不死獵物...

很想玩連線，不過都沒人...（嘆

----------


## wingwolf

這個遊戲目前已經正式發布了
以下是中文版的基本信息


===================== 
基本信息 
===================== 
·中文名：野狼迷蹤 
·英文名:Wolf Quest  
·類型:動作
·版本號:1.0 
·語言:英文  
·多人支持:否  
·開發商:Eduweb  
·發行商:Minnesota Zoo  
·容量:59.5 MB  
·發布日期: 2008-12-06  
·係統需求:1Ghz CPU / 128 MB RAM / 3D Video Card 32MB RAM 

============== 
簡介 
============== 
【總述】 

狼這種生物已經遠離了大多數現代人的生活，但是作爲一種需要保護的動物，人們卻對它們缺乏足夠的了解。這款“Wolf Quest”的主旨就是讓更多的人們認識和了解狼這個神秘的動物，通過狼的視角來進入它的生活，來了解保護自然和動物的重要意義。 

【畫面】★★★★★★★★  
全3D的遊戲畫面制作精美，雖然沒有最新3D遊戲類似的華麗效果，但是樸實的風格並不影響遊戲的表現力。遊戲中刻畫動物非常傳神，自然環境也表現的貼近真實。  

【聲音】★★★★★★★★  
遊戲的音樂也采用了接近真實的各種效果，突出模擬了自然的環境和野生的氛圍，讓人有回歸自然的感覺。  

【上手度】★★★★★★★★  
在遊戲開始後有詳細的鍵位說明，遊戲的操縱也比較簡單，你可以控制狼的奔跑，加速，撲躍，進食等動作。  

【創意】★★★★★★★★  
遊戲的設計以保護野生動物爲主旨，遊戲的場景也被安排在了廣袤的黃石國家公園，專業的動物研究者和遊戲制作合作，遊戲也在最大程度上接近了真實的環境，充滿生機而又殘酷激烈的野生動物世界對喜愛自然的玩家有著巨大的吸引力。  

【可玩性】★★★★★★★★★  
在遊戲中玩家可以體驗到狼的生活，遊戲還可以通過在線和衆多朋友一起進行，在荒野中奔跑，和其它同伴狩獵麋鹿，尋找配偶等。

----------


## carauau

我正在下載啦~~~~~

這一隻game令我想起好久之前的一隻狼game  <<wolf>>

給一段影片你們懷念一下
[youtube]http://hk.youtube.com/watch?v=cr1F7nIcsUY[/youtube]




> To.carauau大大：
> 大大是香港人吧~
> 但是這個論壇台灣人居多，
> 用口語化的話可能會很多人不明白喔0.0
> 所以請大大用書面語^^
> 這一次翔已經幫大大改回書面語了，
> 翔也是香港人所以聽得懂…
> 祝大大在樂園玩得愉快！^^
> 
> ...

----------


## 狼人·卢平

誰能具體說一下任務流程啊，我找到配偶——一只漂亮的小母狼後就無事可幹了

----------


## 阿翔

> 誰能具體說一下任務流程啊，我找到配偶——一只漂亮的小母狼後就無事可幹了


如果大大down的是最新板本，
那麼雌狼應該會跟住你，
他會幫助你捕獵。
如果大大的只是舊的板本，
那麼和他做朋友之後就沒有任何事情發生，
雌狼也不會和你一起。

另外請用發文視窗右下角的「表的帖子轉成繁體字」，
不然的話可能會有獸看不懂喔，
這一次已經幫大大改好，
請下一次要緊記^^

----------


## 紐芬蘭白狼

第一次玩!

為什麼只有我自己一隻狼?其他的去了哪?有什麼辦法找到牠們?

----------


## 阿翔

> 第一次玩!
> 
> 為什麼只有我自己一隻狼?其他的去了哪?有什麼辦法找到牠們?


請多看這個話題的回覆~
按「M」字叫出地圖，
向那三個「紫色的圈子」跑去，
進入後會有指示，
然後按「X」切換成狼視摸式，
跟住地上的黃色圓點去，
就會看到狼了。

----------


## 阿翔

> 拜託誰能告訴我如何進入遊戲呀
> 明明已經下載好了說


大大無法進入遊戲嗎？
那請問有沒有這些圖示呢？

如果有的話應該第一個就是了，
雙按後即可進入遊戲。

----------


## cherrywolf

我玩Wolf Quest已經有一段時間..(^__^)
現在我下載了新版  (可以和其他玩家一起玩(^__^)
但好像要去官網註冊帳號,,對嗎?  :Smile:  
我已註冊了,
但好像要等官網send信給你,,
對吧?
怎麼我收不到??  :lupe_good:  
我肯定註冊時沒有填錯啊!
*
你們知道為甚麼嗎??
我真的很想玩喔"

----------


## 阿翔

註冊帳號…？0.0
沒有，翔玩的那個不用註冊…
說不定翔的是舊版
不過好像真的不用啊…*（想）*
啊對了，
大大是不是在說這個網，選了「no」之後啊？
http://www.wolfquest.org/downloads.php
好像之後不用管他的，
因為這個game是用電腦保管記憶的，
但如果要「洗機」的話就會連記憶也沒有了…

----------


## 傑洛姆

> 請問誰可以告訴我怎樣說話　之類的＠＠


您想要說話的話就得先註冊喔~(您有嗎?)
有的話您在遊戲內按"c"鍵
左下角就會跑出一個框框
可以打字(可是只能打英文~很麻煩)
還有你一次打超過五個字元的
他常會跑出"???"的東西
真的很麻煩  :lupe_angry:  
所以我都沒在打字的~

----------


## 飄飄

哦哦
他的畫面好讚 !!

話說 
要怎麼找同伴呢 ?
每次都把他們打跑 =口="
還錯殺了兩、三次....

還是說可以建立自己的地盤 ??

哦哦 ~ 哪位大大知道
俺想要有同伴 >ˇ<~

----------


## wingwolf

> 話說 
> 要怎麼找同伴呢 ?
> 每次都把他們打跑 =口="
> 還錯殺了兩、三次....
> 
> 還是說可以建立自己的地盤 ??
> 
> 哦哦 ~ 哪位大大知道
> 俺想要有同伴 >ˇ<~


想要mate的話，先要到狼群領地裏去找名字前標有Dispersal的異性狼
（但是注意，想要遇到這樣的狼，必須先到三個狼群領地各遇到至少一匹狼，然後到地圖右下角山坡上的那個領地去找）
然後在對話區盡量選擇最溫柔的話（應該是第三、四個）
等對方下面出現五（好像是五XD）顆心的時候，就可以成爲同伴了

這一個版本是不能建立地盤的
新的版本才會添加這個功能

----------


## 阿翔

> 哦哦
> 他的畫面好讚 !!
> 話說 
> 要怎麼找同伴呢 ?
> 每次都把他們打跑 =口="
> 還錯殺了兩、三次....
> 還是說可以建立自己的地盤 ??
> 哦哦 ~ 哪位大大知道
> 俺想要有同伴 >ˇ<~


首先一定要是異性的狼，
第二點就是那隻狼要是和大大角色同種族的*（這點不確定，大概是吧）*，
他一開始有可能不願意和主角做朋友的，
這時候打走他或殺死他也沒關系。
後來會有一隻一開始就願意和主角做朋友的，
那些選擇會不同了，所以大大遇到後就自然會知道了。
地盤那個我也不太清楚…所以對不起了><
期望大大玩得開心~^^

----------


## djsfaiogjr

> 文章內容過少不充實
> 請以右上角之「編輯」功能增添內容
> 
> 版務總管 阿翔





> 在此提供一個資訊：
> 裡面大概只有一個NPC，玩了好久就只有找到一個
> 裡面有三種動物：野兔、狐狸、鹿
> 好殺程度：兔<狐狸<鹿
> 不過越難殺，吃掉他們時所回復的生命值越多唷！


郊狼不能吃吧？

----------


## 裘貝

那個
下載點好像不能用呢
 恩...遊戲看起來不錯玩:")
唔哦哦哦哦!
不能下載阿!!!!(妳滾
好想玩的說...

----------


## 野狼1991

潛水期間完了幾天˙3˙++
在稍為多說一下ˊˊ
一開始的配點有分體型與速度等等(當然不能兩全其美,體型大的速度相對較慢

新版依舊有BUG,在打完狼後牠要離開時趕緊點開狀態,會發現經驗值一直在跑(屢試不爽XD"試著抓一下時間吧XDDDD:
死掉的話經驗值也會掉很多多多多多(真的XD"

新版依然有"練等"的感覺
開了兩隻來做一下實驗=  =" 
一隻平均配點(速度:12,體能7....好像是這樣XD"),一隻速度稍快但體型較小(速度:13,體能:5...好像是這樣XD")
玩大約一陣子後平均配點(速度:12.7,體能:10...好像是這樣)

因為是之前潛水時玩的,確切數值早就忘的差不多了XD"
反正就像是這樣的情況ˊ3ˊ

抓兔子.鹿還真的會有差別(所以希望能到一口咬死熊的地步XDDDD"


話說咬鹿真的需要耐力...
最好邊追邊引到附近有屍體的地方,至少這樣沒血了可以補一下=  ="
(不然真的很容易與鹿同歸於盡

鹿也幾乎是你跑他就跑.你停他就停這樣=  ="(真的是很討厭哩XD"








> 那個 
> 下載點好像不能用呢 
> 恩...遊戲看起來不錯玩:") 
> 唔哦哦哦哦! 
> 不能下載阿!!!!(妳滾 
> 好想玩的說...


官網(之前有獸貼的):http://www.wolfquest.org/downloads.php 
有一個下載點進去ˊ3ˊ
會問你"是否有先下載先前版本阿?"(好像是這樣問的XD"
你就選 "No"或"Yes"(反正不影響後面
之後又會有些問題,像是"你幾歲了阿?""男生還是女生阿?""住哪阿?(都市.郊區)""哪國人阿?"...之類像是怪叔叔騷擾小妹妹的問卷調查XD"
然後再選一次下載
會有三個載點(隨便選隨便有=  3="
(下面也有下載指導喔ˊˊ


這樣ˊˊ

----------


## 天涯峋狼

這個遊戲讓我著迷~畫面算是非常精緻細膩了，風景也很優美~
峋狼常把畫面移動到高處俯瞰~視野真是廣闊的無話可說，然後
就掛著邊寫一些東西，來一杯熱飲，真棒~

----------


## 潁川

啊啊....

本狼我下載了喔~
好久...((呵欠

請問要怎麼跟大家作朋友呢?

如果各位在線上玩本狼我遇的到各位嘛?

最後...

狼王大狼~

本狼我要追隨你~

----------


## 阿痞

滿心喜悅點下去
卻出現Not Found><
好像不能玩哩  :lupe_cry:

----------


## 阿翔

> 滿心喜悅點下去
> 卻出現Not Found><
> 好像不能玩哩


如果在樓主影狼的dl點404的話，
其實也可以直接在官網中download喔：
http://www.wolfquest.org/downloads.php

----------


## 白狼‧弒玄

哈哈下載來玩了一下~~~~~
狼做的還滿讚的說!!!!!!
有兩個地圖，第一個只要找到伴了就可以去玩第二個了~~
第二個場景好漂亮WWWW
話說不能再找其他狼當夥伴嗎?
遇到的狼要不是逃走就是超兇的一直攻擊=口=!
後來第二個場景找到洞穴之後要保護、照顧、訓練小狼
又要一邊維持領土........超累的啦= =
就這樣一直循環下去說，是要達成什麼條件小狼才會長大嗎?
不然一直照顧他們我都不敢亂走WWWXDDD
總而言之還滿不錯的遊戲XDDD
熊根本打不死(哭奔)

----------


## 狼xWolf

看起來好像很好玩耶~~等等來下載看看~XD



謝謝分享優~><~

((微笑~  :Smile:

----------


## mitot4111

幫幫我吧....Q.O不能下載阿
要按哪裡下載阿..

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

網站說有分兩個地圖(2010)的可是我找伴侶後 牠就不給我紀錄 也沒叫我去另外一個地圖....怎麼會這樣誰來告訴我   :wuffer_bawl:

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

> 網站說有分兩個地圖(2010)的可是我找伴侶後 牠就不給我紀錄 也沒叫我去另外一個地圖....怎麼會這樣誰來告訴我


 後來才發現 有另一個可以選地圖(再開始的地方) 不過後來 生了4小狼後
禿然卡BUG甚麼都不能動....真悲劇 小狼真愛亂跑ˋˇˊ還好還沒被吃掉(目前)

----------


## odrifto200

為什麼我下載2.5.1的版本 但是進去後  底下沒有 SinglePlayer  MulitPlayer Quit 這三個選項 很想玩...

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

> 為什麼我下載2.5.1的版本 但是進去後  底下沒有 SinglePlayer  MulitPlayer Quit 這三個選項 很想玩...


http://www.wolfquest.org/ 我是從這邊下載的~

完全沒問題呢~還有我有註冊會員了~可以線上一起玩...有意願的請上
RC-人群中的孤狼-wolf455452-同時也是我在這款遊戲上的暱稱,這款
遊戲能用的字彙實在超少,也不能中文,所以只好用RC溝通嚕~ 歡迎找
我五六都在線上

----------


## fdd2588

大力推  :Exclamation: 

感謝樓主分享這遊戲 

3D我家電腦會超LAG會有點跑不動@@


感謝樓主分享遊戲  :Wink:

----------


## 紅峽青燦

我找到母狼了，可是要如何讓它成為我的配偶呢??
窩在哪裡啊?
我找不到鹿啊

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

> 我找到母狼了，可是要如何讓它成為我的配偶呢??
> 窩在哪裡啊?
> 我找不到鹿啊


找到母狼後,最好先離她遠點然後存檔後再去找她...因為你要跟他交談,
她會有5顆愛心,必須選對選項直到心滿了,他就會跟你走了,第一關也
完結了...存檔後就可以跳出來,去完第二關,你會跟你的母狼一起出現
然後他會叫你去找個窩,找到後就會生了一堆小狼..第二關的主旨,就是
鞏固地盤,並且照顧好你的小狼直到他們大到足夠遷移~
這邊有詳細介紹>>>http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/lion-zu/article?mid=605

----------


## 紅峽青燦

太謝謝啦!!
真的好友幫助喔!!

----------


## 血腥之狼

每次都被別的狼咬死....  :Neutral:  
可以請各位狼兄告訴我跟狼對談時要怎麼做才對  :Neutral: 
不然又要悲劇了....  :wuf_e_cry:

----------


## 血腥之狼

都沒有人肯幫我...
嗚....  :wuf_e_cry:  

剛剛又死了一次  :wuf_e_cry:  

----阿嗚----

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

0.0我每次都是咬死別人耶~ 通常我看到一隻狼，
我會先看看周圍有沒有屍體，然後再去對談，一般
我都會先打跑他，但若是他真的太強，就逃跑，吃
屍體回滿血後，在去殺了他@@.....
這個遊戲有分兩關，要先把第一關的條件達成才可
進入下一關
P.S這個遊戲在狼樂已有討論帖~很詳細 可以去看
這> http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=26574

----------

